# Ennesimo problema ATI drivers..

## f0llia

Ciao, sto provando a far funzionare l'accelerazione 3d su un portatile con una scheda video ati: (seguendo http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html#installazione-dei-driver

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 16)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 434c

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4342

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

02:07.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:07.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:07.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

```

ecco il mio xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "IT"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

   Identifier   "My Monitor"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

   VertRefresh  40.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Identifier  "** ATI (generic)                      [ati]"

   Driver      "ati"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "** ATI (generic)                      [ati]"

   Monitor    "My Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

provando a dare glrxinfo mi dqa questo errore:

```

Error: unable to open display (null)

```

Come è possibile sistemare ?

la verisione dei driver, xorg e del kernel:

```

# uname -a

Linux nazgul 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Apr 21 14:26:28 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -keyboard -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

```

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.23.7 USE="opengl"

```

Grazie mille!

----------

## f0llia

ho notato che in dmesg vede (correttamente?  :Rolling Eyes: ) questo:

```

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP9100/M chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xd2000000

```

----------

## Lestaat

Hai due sezioni screen c'è un motivo particolare?

Dal tuo xorg.conf si nota che carichi:

1- il driver vga standard di xorg

2- il driver ati sempre di xorg

3- il driver fglrx

poi hai anche due sezioni screen

una che usa la scheda configurata con il driver ati di xorg un altro con la scheda configurato con il fglrx.

potrebbe essere una buona idea prendere una decisione in merito.

 :Smile: 

a parte questo ti consiglio di usare fglrxconf per configurare bene il driver in questione. I parametri della cheda video sono parecchi ed è meglio configurare tutti quelli necessari mentre nella sezione fglrx del tuo xorg.xonf c'è solo il caricamento del driver.

----------

## f0llia

vorrei usare solo la "versione 3d" , io ho solo configuarto xorg ( visto che aticonfig richiede un file xorg.conf ) con xorgconfig e poi lanciato :

```

aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

e di seguito:

```

eselect opengl set ati 

```

----------

## Lestaat

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> vorrei usare solo la "versione 3d" , io ho solo configuarto xorg ( visto che aticonfig richiede un file xorg.conf ) con xorgconfig e poi lanciato :
> 
> ```
> 
> aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ...

 

ops...vero dimenticavo che fglrxconf è deprecato...

cmq ho notato che hai xorg compilato senza nessuna VIDEO_CARDS.

Dovresti avere la riga:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

nel tuo make.conf

Poi dai un bel

```
emerge -ND xorg-x11
```

----------

## f0llia

in make.conf ho:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="ati"

```

----------

## f0llia

nessuna idea ?  :Sad: 

----------

## f0llia

usando aticonfig è possibile creare un file nuovo con tutte le impostazioni necessarie per far funzionare xorg e l'accelerazione 3d ?

----------

## eolus

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> usando aticonfig è possibile creare un file nuovo con tutte le impostazioni necessarie per far funzionare xorg e l'accelerazione 3d ?

 

si anch'io ho avuto un problema simile ed ho usato aticonfig e adesso funziona l'accelerazione però solo come utente root e non da user ( ci sto lavorando) perchè se lancio tuxracer da root va  che è una bomba, da user na schifezza.

----------

## f0llia

credo di essere riuscito a smuovere un po la situazione: adesso fglrxinfo non mi da piu un errore ma :

```

# fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

...è attiva l'accelerazione ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## morellik

Non credo. L'output della mia sk video ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 è:

```

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5695 (8.23.7)

```

In /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 hai impostato la corretta sequenza di caricamento

dei moduli?

1) agpgart

2) modulo che gestisce l'agp del tuo pc (p.e. sis-agp, intel-agp)

3) fglrx

morellik

----------

## f0llia

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Non credo. L'output della mia sk video ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 è:
> 
> ```
> 
> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> ...

 

Io ho compialto cosi:

```
 

Device Drivers --->

 Character Devices ---> 

  <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  

    <*> Your_AGP_Chipset_Here

```

devo per forza averli come modulo ?

//EDIT:

allego il mio xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "My Monitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  40.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

        Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## morellik

Non devi necessariamente averli come moduli.  Io li ho modulari e non ho problemi col direct rendering.

Le ATI radeon faq riportano che se abiliti il supporto agp non modulare dovresti porre il parametro

UseInternalAGPGART a "no" in xorg.conf.

Comunque dai anche un'occhiata a /var/log/Xorg.0.log per avere un'idea del problema.

morellik

----------

## f0llia

Credo il problema sia qui.... :

```

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xe05e9000 (size=0x07a17000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0x185e9000 (size=0x07a17000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0x18000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 800)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7387

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

```

... che è ?

@morellik: che versione di driver usi ?

io :

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.21.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 8.21.7-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 191,399 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:     ATI

```

----------

## f0llia

ho provato a compilare le due opzioni come modulo...ma...

```

 env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

tux ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg:

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol inter_module_unregister

fglrx: Unknown symbol inter_module_get_request

fglrx: Unknown symbol inter_module_put

fglrx: Unknown symbol inter_module_register

```

----------

## f0llia

no ideas  ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## morellik

La versione che uso è la 8.23.7.

Ho avuto anch'io qualche problema di inserimento del modulo ed ho risolto 

passando ad un kernel vanilla ed esattamente al 2.6.16.

morellik

----------

## f0llia

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Non credo. L'output della mia sk video ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 è:
> 
> ```
> 
> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> ...

 

io se ho abilitato Ati grapich supporto che modulo agp devo caricare ?

----------

## f0llia

..mi sono accorto di avere il pannello di controllo ATI in Strumenti di sistema..tra le info mi dice card e chipset unknown ma rileva la giusta versione dei driver...  :Confused:   :Shocked:  ... non cpaisoc piu nulla.. l'accelerazione funziona o meno ?? come posso esserne sicuro ?

----------

## morellik

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io se ho abilitato Ati grapich supporto che modulo agp devo caricare ?

 

Dei abilitare il chipset della tua sk madre che gestisce l'AGP. Dovresti riuscire a vederlo con lspci

P.e. nel mio caso:

```

#  lspci|grep AGP

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

```

Quindi ho abilitato nel kernel nella sezione Device drivers -> Character Devices il supporto per il chipset SiS.

morellik

----------

## morellik

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> ..mi sono accorto di avere il pannello di controllo ATI in Strumenti di sistema..tra le info mi dice card e chipset unknown ma rileva la giusta versione dei driver...   ... non cpaisoc piu nulla.. l'accelerazione funziona o meno ?? come posso esserne sicuro ?

 

Non hai l'accelerazione abilitata. Perché come si vede dall'Xorg.0.log che hai precedentemente mostrato:

```

(WW) fglrx(0): *********************************************** 

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                                     

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)      

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)                        

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available    <---------------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

```

Se non riesci a caricare il modulo fglrx nel kernel non sei in grado di abilitare l'accelerazione.

morellik

----------

## digu

 *morellik wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   ..mi sono accorto di avere il pannello di controllo ATI in Strumenti di sistema..tra le info mi dice card e chipset unknown ma rileva la giusta versione dei driver...   ... non cpaisoc piu nulla.. l'accelerazione funziona o meno ?? come posso esserne sicuro ? 
> 
> Non hai l'accelerazione abilitata. Perché come si vede dall'Xorg.0.log che hai precedentemente mostrato:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusate l'intrusione ma mi trovo in una situazione non molto diversa...

sono riuscito ad installare i driver ati sulla versione del kernel 2.6.15-r1... poi ho provato ad aggiornare il kernel con tutte le release 2.6.16-rX ma con nessuna di queste riesco a far caricare correttamente il modulo FGLRX...

ho provato piu' volte a reinstallarli ma non c'e' stato verso di risolvere il problema...

Al momento uso il vecchio kernel dato che mi permette di utilizzare l'accelerazione 3D, nessuno ha avuto un problema simile?

----------

## f0llia

 *morellik wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   
> 
> io se ho abilitato Ati grapich supporto che modulo agp devo caricare ? 
> 
> Dei abilitare il chipset della tua sk madre che gestisce l'AGP. Dovresti riuscire a vederlo con lspci
> ...

 

Ecco il mio lspci:

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP AGP Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc OHCI USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SMBus (rev 16)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Dual Channel Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 434c

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 4342

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc IXP AC'97 Modem (rev 01)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP]

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

02:07.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:07.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:07.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

```

in Device drivers -> Character Devices ho abilitato ATI Chipset Support,

ma in modules.autoload.d/kernel 2.6 che metto ? ati-agp?

----------

## morellik

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in Device drivers -> Character Devices ho abilitato ATI Chipset Support,
> 
> ma in modules.autoload.d/kernel 2.6 che metto ? ati-agp?

 

Iesse. Nell'ordine:

agpgart

ati-agp

fglrx

e riavvii.

morellik

----------

## morellik

 *digu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusate l'intrusione ma mi trovo in una situazione non molto diversa...
> 
> sono riuscito ad installare i driver ati sulla versione del kernel 2.6.15-r1... poi ho provato ad aggiornare il kernel con tutte le release 2.6.16-rX ma con nessuna di queste riesco a far caricare correttamente il modulo FGLRX...
> ...

 

Io ho avuto il problema sul caricamento del modulo con qualche kernel gentoo.

Sono passato al vanilla 2.6.16 col quale funziona tutto e me lo tengo caro.

morellik

----------

## digu

 *morellik wrote:*   

>  *digu wrote:*   
> 
> Scusate l'intrusione ma mi trovo in una situazione non molto diversa...
> 
> sono riuscito ad installare i driver ati sulla versione del kernel 2.6.15-r1... poi ho provato ad aggiornare il kernel con tutte le release 2.6.16-rX ma con nessuna di queste riesco a far caricare correttamente il modulo FGLRX...
> ...

 

Che differenze esistono tra i kernel gentoo e quelli vanilla?

----------

## f0llia

@digu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-kernel.xml

Al momento che kernel stai usando per far funzionare l'accelerazione 3d??

----------

## digu

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> @digu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-kernel.xml
> 
> Al momento che kernel stai usando per far funzionare l'accelerazione 3d??

 

Al momento gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1...

----------

## f0llia

sono tornato al gentoo-sources-2.6.15-gentoo-r1.. stavolta al boot il modulo fglrx viene caricato e in dmesg ho :

```

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00021b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:05.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 21245952

[fglrx] max   AGP = 21245952

[fglrx] free  LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] max   LFB = 119828480

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 8192

[fglrx] Flat panel plugged in

```

var/log/Xorg.0.log non ha particolari errori ( almeno mi sembra..)

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sat May 6 13:34:58 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 03 May 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat May  6 14:08:52 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig Monitor 0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,5833 card 1002,1234 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,5838 card 1002,5838 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4347 card 1002,434c rev 01 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4348 card 1002,434c rev 01 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4353 card 103c,006b rev 16 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,4349 card 103c,006b rev 00 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,434c card 1002,434c rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4342 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:14:5: chip 1002,4341 card 103c,006b rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:6: chip 1002,434d card 103c,006b rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,5835 card 103c,006b rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 104c,8026 card 103c,006b rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 103c,12f4 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,006b rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 104c,ac54 card a800,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:04:1: chip 104c,ac54 card 1400,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:04:2: chip 104c,8201 card 103c,006b rev 01 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 43 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:07:1: chip 1033,0035 card 1033,0035 rev 43 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:07:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 1033,00e0 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,2,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:4:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x32000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5835) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/28, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd2000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xd1ffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd0000fff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0208c00 - 0xd0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0207000 - 0xd0207fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0208800 - 0xd02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0003400 - 0xd00034ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0003000 - 0xd00030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008040 - 0x0000804f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0208c00 - 0xd0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0207000 - 0xd0207fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0208800 - 0xd02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0003400 - 0xd00034ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0003000 - 0xd00030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008040 - 0x0000804f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0208c00 - 0xd0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0207000 - 0xd0207fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0208800 - 0xd02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0003400 - 0xd00034ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0003000 - 0xd00030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [18] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [19] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008040 - 0x0000804f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.23.7

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

   FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 5462), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL,

   RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

   RADEON 9000 (RV280 5962), MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52),

   RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F), RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F),

   RADEON X850 (R481 4B48), RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49),

   RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A), RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.23.7

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.23g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Mar  6 2006 17:25:03

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.23.1-driver-lnx-250560

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0208c00 - 0xd0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0207000 - 0xd0207fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0208800 - 0xd02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0003400 - 0xd00034ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0003000 - 0xd00030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [18] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [19] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00008040 - 0x0000804f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8246708

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0208c00 - 0xd0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0207000 - 0xd0207fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0208800 - 0xd02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0003400 - 0xd00034ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0003000 - 0xd00030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [18] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [19] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00008040 - 0x0000804f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)" (Chipset = 0x5835)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x006b)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131072 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RC300M

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MC3 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.23.7

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0):  Display1: No EDID information from DDC.

(II) fglrx(0): Derived EDID from BIOS and internal tables for Display1:

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: MS_  Model: 0  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 1990  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:Serration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 40  vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 1.00

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; Non RGB Multicolor Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.000 redY: 0.000   greenX: 0.000 greenY: 0.000

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.000 blueY: 0.000   whiteX: 0.000 whiteY: 0.000

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 71.0 MHz   Image Size:  0 x 0 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 800  v_sync_end 800 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 301/205MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 13 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 808 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   71.00  1024 1200 1232 1440  768 786 792 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   71.00  848 1112 1144 1440  480 642 648 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   71.00  800 1088 1120 1440  600 702 708 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   71.00  720 1048 1080 1440  576 690 696 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   71.00  720 1048 1080 1440  480 642 648 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   71.00  640 1008 1040 1440  480 642 648 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   71.00  640 1008 1040 1440  400 602 608 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   71.00  640 1008 1040 1440  350 577 583 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   71.00  512 944 976 1440  384 594 600 823

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   71.00  400 888 920 1440  150 702 708 823 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   71.00  320 848 880 1440  120 642 648 823 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   71.00  320 848 880 1440  100 602 608 823 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (400, 300) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (81, 67)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000c80

(WW) fglrx(0): DRI is not supported on Radeon 9000/9100 IGP (RS300/RS350) hardware.

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "on_igp9x00_we_do_not_support_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x33ffffff (0x33f00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0208c00 - 0xd0208cff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0207000 - 0xd0207fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0206000 - 0xd0206fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0208800 - 0xd02088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0204000 - 0xd0205fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd0203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0208000 - 0xd02087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0003400 - 0xd00034ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0003000 - 0xd00030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x34000000 - 0x340003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xd0002000 - 0xd0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xd0001000 - 0xd0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [20] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [21] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [22] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [23] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00008040 - 0x0000804f (0x10) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xe05e9000 (size=0x07a17000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0x185e9000 (size=0x07a17000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd8dfe000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd8dfe000 to 0xb7a39000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.23.7

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Mar  6 2006

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.15-gentoo-r1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd0100000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f00021b bridge: 0x1002/0x5833

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f00031a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f000312)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xd9001000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0x18000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe0000000, size: 0x5e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe0400000, size: 0x1e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe0500000, size: 0xe9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe0580000, size: 0x69000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe05c0000, size: 0x29000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe05e0000, size: 0x9000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe05e8000,0x1000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe05e0000,0x9000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe05c0000,0x29000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0580000,0x69000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0500000,0xe9000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0400000,0x1e9000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x5e9000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 800)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 402

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 17.

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

eppure :

```

# fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

Che posso fare ??   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## drakkan

con il kernel 2.6.16 è necessario usare gli ati-drivers-8.23.7 o superiori:

```

 cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep ati-drivers

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

nicola@d810 ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5695 (8.23.7)

nicola@d810 ~ $ uname -a

Linux d810 2.6.16-suspend2-r4 #5 Sat May 6 13:22:00 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz GNU/Linux

nicola@d810 ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

----------

## f0llia

sono quelli che uso io:

```

# emerge -s ati-drivers

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra

      Latest version available: 8.23.7

      Latest version installed: 8.23.7

      Size of downloaded files: 183,845 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers extra application

      License:     ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.23.7

      Latest version installed: 8.23.7

      Size of downloaded files: 183,814 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:     ATI

```

```

# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep ati-drivers

x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra ~x86

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

```

e il kernel:

```

 uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sat May 6 13:34:58 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz GNU/Linux

```

che faccio ?

----------

## morellik

Prova a dare il comando

```

 eselect opengl list

```

per vedere se hai attivato le opengl dei driver ATI.

morellik

----------

## f0llia

Ecco il risultato:

```

#  eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## morellik

Non vorrei fosse questa riga tratta dal tuo Xorg.0.log

```

(WW) fglrx(0): DRI is not supported on Radeon 9000/9100 IGP (RS300/RS350) hardware. 

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "on_igp9x00_we_do_not_support_dri.so" 

```

Sembra che il tuo chipset non supporti il direct rendering hardware.

----------

## f0llia

Quindi niente 3d ? .. eppure mi sembrava che la mia scheda fosse supportata :°

----------

## morellik

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Quindi niente 3d ? .. eppure mi sembrava che la mia scheda fosse supportata :°

 

Tratto dalla Software Release Note dei driver ATI 8.24.8 (https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html

```

    Caution:    This software driver provides 2D support only for the ATI Radeon® 9100 IGP and ATI Radeon® 9100 PRO IGP.

```

----------

## f0llia

porca. ...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

allora sono costretto a aspettare che facciano dei nuovi driver... :°

----------

